# CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Ride - Sunday SUNDAY Sunday AUGUST 7th



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 6, 2022)

_*SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY — AUGUST 7th 2022 is the next CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle ride — it should be a nice really warm summer day — so bring out your favorite vintage bicycle & join in the fun*_
_*Meet & Greet @ 9:30am — 4th street & Junipero
Kickstands up @ 10:30am sharp
— go to www.cyclonecoaster.com for all the details
Ridden not Hidden — *_*Frank*
*


*


----------



## The Hat (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## The Hat (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Aug 7, 2022)

A great day to be out in the LB, good turnout, still riding the SF project 41 Elgin Collegiate But didn't take many pics.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 8, 2022)

*Another perfect day to ride in Long Beach .. cooler ocean breeze kept the temps mild .. thanks to all who made it out this month to join in the fun .. Ridden not Hidden - Frank



*


----------

